# Trace to Vector



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys I have pdf's of model aircraft and wanted to find a software that would trace the parts to vector for cutting on my laser.

I was watching a video using Aspire and although I realize Aspire is for 3D , they copied a pictire off the net which was a rastor and easily traced it to a vector .
I figure if I buy Aspire that I can always use it for 3D pictures once I purchase a CNC router table .

Am I on the right path or are there any better options that I should be looking at?


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Aspire will convert a pdf to vectors. You might have to do some editing using the node editing function but it is not hard.

If you would like to send me the file I could do the trace for you and send it back. You could see if it worked on your laser.

If you plan to get Aspire later anyway it may be a good choice. My best advice for you is to try it before you buy it. Download the demo, install it and try a few traces. 

I recently did a youtube video showing where and how to download and install Vectric Demo software. https://youtu.be/SspKB0j4LkM

You could also use a variety of other programs as well.

Bill


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info Bill . In the past I tried a program but always run into a snag , like after opening lasercut 5.4 it doesn't recognize the new file I had made ,basically there's nothing to load for the tool path . 
I should try the trial version of Aspire and see if it works in lasercut. It should as the end result is a Vector . 
I use photoshop quite a bit so I'm not a total newbie at these type of things , but I have my days .


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I have Aspire and love how easy it is to use.

V-Carve Pro by Vectric has the same trace function as Aspire and now has some 3d capabilities so you can run 3d toolpaths within the program. It is another alternative from the same software company and a lot cheaper, however if you want the ability to make 3d models you will want Aspire if you like their software. 

If you can't save a test file from the trial version Bill or I can make you a file to make sure it will do what you want it to do.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thank you Mike . I would sure be impressed if I could successfully trace to vector , and if I have trouble it would be great to see where I went wrong . I may try that free trial this weekend and see if I can finally get this right


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

have a look at john walsh's draw program , attached are some videos
sent you a pile hope you don't get over loaded
http://youtu.be/legcsfH0wIU tracing out a moose on logic tracer
http://youtu.be/KW0QOSdykW4 cutting the sailboat

http://youtu.be/cwYusOJ-vE8 tracing the flamingo

http://youtu.be/8kR70RPIaP8 cutting the flamingo

http://youtu.be/PChfG-kBL5g butterfly garden tour

http://youtu.be/bL4DAuiBX7M house bird 
.....................................................................................
http://youtu.be/IddM_NwSkm8 setting up tablet works and the cnc draw program

http://youtu.be/qRYEUQIq3vw tracing through curves and points a guitar profile

http://youtu.be/coVxfoOs4q0 tracing out a guitar profile using lines and arcs selection

http://youtu.be/rIk0ToiDfGs using logic trace cnc dxf software using trace and curve fir thro points 

http://youtu.be/jH6awTnMvko dreadnaught D28 fitted guitar case 

http://youtu.be/LMXKcLl0i-k digitizing an arch top guitar top and bottom 

http://youtu.be/YUCzJ9YBZpw blue herron


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Stan I'll check them out


----------



## melikeseckin93 (Apr 18, 2015)

Turkce olabilirmi


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

melikeseckin93 said:


> Turkce olabilirmi


Wow I haven't got a clue what that means . Someone call Homeland security , I think we've infiltrated by ISIS! :lol:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Wow I haven't got a clue what that means . Someone call Homeland security , I think we've infiltrated by ISIS! :lol:


Zhongwen olabilirmi


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> Zhongwen olabilirmi


That doesn't help either . Can I have another hint ?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> That doesn't help either . Can I have another hint ?


it's Turkish and doesn't really translate because of regional dialect...


----------

